# US Spouse Visa - Job Waiting In NYC



## Mojofilterman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi All,

I married my american wife in September 2010 in a ceremony in central Park and in December 2010 we applied for her spouse visa for the UK. We arrived in England in January 2011 and have since been living in London. I work in music and my wife in marketing. It has been a real struggle for me to find work in the UK despite my 10 years experience of working at a major record label. A few months ago I applied for a random position on the Internet that was based in NYC and after 8 interviews have been sent an offer which I gladly accepted. We now have to sort out MY US spouse visa in London.

My question is. If I have a position lined up in the states would there be any way to expedite my visa. I don't have to start the job till November/December but I am aware that the visa takes 3-4 months to come through. Maybe we will get it in time going through the normal channels? Should I talk to an immigration lawyer?

Any help from you guys is greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Mojo x


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Presuming your company is filing for an H1B there is nothing you can do 
its up to them and their lawyers


----------



## Mojofilterman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.

I guess I should have been clearer. The company is not sponsoring me, I am applying for a spouse visa myself and then joining the company once I get out to the states. I'm just curious as to whether the consulate will look favourably at my application given I have a start date in NYC in place and maybe expedite. I believe through reading these forums that they do expedite visas under some conditions and it is at the discretion of the consulate. When I put in my I-130 form tomorrow should I attach a cover letter explaining my situation and it's urgency? Would it be worth a try??

Thanks again.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You can ask of course ..but everybody say there case is priority 
but it will be more like 10-12 months ...not 3 or 4


----------



## Mojofilterman (Jul 31, 2011)

I was told and from reading on here that the London consulate takes up to 4 months to process. I know consulates vary but this is what I hear about London. Can somebody confirm this please?

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Presuming your company is filing for an H1B there is nothing you can do
> its up to them and their lawyers


You may want to read OP's post - he is married to a US citizen and will make the move on a spousal visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mojofilterman said:


> I was told and from reading on here that the London consulate takes up to 4 months to process. I know consulates vary but this is what I hear about London. Can somebody confirm this please?
> 
> Thanks.


If your background is lilly white and your spouse has a US residence plus enough income/savings to qualify for Affidavit of Support or can find a co-sponsor you may make it in 4-6 months.


----------



## Mojofilterman (Jul 31, 2011)

twostep said:


> If your background is lilly white and your spouse has a US residence plus enough income/savings to qualify for Affidavit of Support or can find a co-sponsor you may make it in 4-6 months.


Thanks that's great. 
Would it be worth talking to an immigration lawyer to speed things up seeing as I hCe a job lined up and a fixed start date in November?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mojofilterman said:


> Thanks that's great.
> Would it be worth talking to an immigration lawyer to speed things up seeing as I hCe a job lined up and a fixed start date in November?


Employment and immigration via spouse are two cups of tea. 
There is no reduction in processing time when using an attorney. And no there are no loop holes. Either the company really wants you and understands your delay or you will have to find a job once you have green card and social security number in hand - are a legal immigrant.


----------



## Mojofilterman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the information.
Having looked at the USCIS it appears that cases can be expedited in situations of financial loss and extreme emergency. The current situation as it stands for both of us in the UK is just that. Right now I am unemployed and we live with my parents who are selling their house. My wife struggles to find work here and every day we are here is contributing to us delving further into a financial situation that I fear we will struggle to get out of. I have been unemployed for 8 months now and the first interview I sent for in the US I received an offer. This position will turn our lives around. Not to mention we can stay with my wife's parents initially and they would co-sponsor the affidavit of support for us. I was wondering of this would class as financial loss/emergency? I mean we could potentially be homeless in 8 weeks if we stay in the UK..

Thanks.


----------

